# Team Houston Took Me Out!!!



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I am truly in shock right now!!! Words cannot express the amount of graditude I have for Cigar Live and its members. I went out to check the mail and BOOM!!! I got rocked with 11 Bombs from 12 Members. Team Houston wasn't messing around. It Totaled 83 cigars, 1 Oliva Cutter, 1 1993 Winston Cup Championship Photo, 1 2005 World Series Ticket Stub, and 1 cigar live Mag cover Photo. This is just unbelievable I was like a child on Christmas Morning with 11 presents to open. Team Houston I cant thank you enough:whoohoo::whoohoo:

Team Houston:

Stogie
CDowden
Greg Canney
Phil Tha Agony
MPhilipp
TxTuff
Calvery 88
JlDude 12345
Incognito
Ecto1
Darren's Godiva
Smoking Handsome Dude

Thank You
Team Houston!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Team Houston is just SICK!!. That is overwhelming to see.


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

What a massive hit...I'm suprized I didn't feel that here in California..Awesome


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thats awsome hit right there. unreal


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't know what to say. 

This is just incredible.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Enjoy the sticks.


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

We have only begun to fight...hope you enjoy the smokes the ones I sent sre 5 of my favs.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

That is pure greatness!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Veddy, veddy good show, chaps! Ceddy on! <G>


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Holy Crap... great hit!


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Holy crap! Are you okay?


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

WOW. I never thought too much of Houston (I'm a north Texas boy), but they're definitely rising in my book.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I feel sorry for you now. Cause you might have to buy a new humidor by the end of the week. HAHAHA


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Holy Shit Scott!!!!! You weren't shitting me!!!!! Damn Houston, You Guy's ROCK!!!:whoohoo:


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

Awesome strike! Texas hospitality at it's finest...


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Team Houston is the bomb. I'm fairly certain that.... that.... that....

THE SORTIE AIN'T OVER YET.... Maybe we'll call that SHOCK and AWE with some additional devistation on it's way. When we take out someone that is a STEELER FAN, we TAKE THEM ALL THE WAY OUT and make sure THEY'RE DONE! 

Hmmmm...... What will tomorrow or Wednesday bring....

Don't tally it all up just yet Scott! LOL.... Just be careful when you go to the mailbox over the next few days!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Holy crap!!! Nice hit!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Houston I am waving the wite flag!!!
Sorry about the pictures I must not be shrinking them enough?


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow! First candidate for this week's Bomb of the Week!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

:errrr:

holy crap guys!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

My hats off to you guys. Nice hit. But i would watch yourselves. All your doin is bringing the attention!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

holy chit. wow very nicely done.:dribble::sweat::biggrin:


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow, im feeling really shitty right now that mine didnt show up with the rest of yalls... sorry sofaman, its on its way i promise.


----------



## Phil_Tha_Agony (Jan 12, 2008)

Don't mess with Houston :errrr: Texas!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Jonjonmacky said:


> Wow, im feeling really shitty right now that mine didnt show up with the rest of yalls... sorry sofaman, its on its way i promise.


Don't feel bad, the hint to him was keep checking over the next couple of days. Mine is in transit too. This hit was awesome if u ask me.


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

*CNN BREAKING NEWS:* Dubois, PA has been reported to have been BLOWN OFF THE MAP. It all started at an address of a local resident Scott Sizer... LOL.....

There are news crews headed to the scene of the devistation as it is being reported as catastrophic... First on scene reporter "SmokinJ" reports; "Standing from where I am the floor is 500 Ft. deep. Equivalent to a 60 story building. The top of Washington Monument would be at eye level. it is 4000 Ft. across and 2.4 miles in circumference."


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Jonjonmacky said:


> Wow, im feeling really shitty right now that mine didnt show up with the rest of yalls... sorry sofaman, its on its way i promise.





Cypress said:


> Don't feel bad, the hint to him was keep checking over the next couple of days. Mine is in transit too. This hit was awesome if u ask me.


I think the USPS Pittsburgh Branch said, "Hell the truck's full. Just take the rest of them out tomorrow!" Cause there's a double bomb from me and Boomerd35 en route as well. Hope you put up a new mailbox for Tuesday's mail drop, Scott!


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

"We are the champions, my friends... and we'll keep on BOMBING till the end"

Glad to help!

GO HOUSTON BOMB SQUAD!!!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

WOW. Devastation indeed! How did you survive that assault?


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Coordinated carpet bombing at its best!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

cdowden3691 said:


> *CNN BREAKING NEWS:* Dubois, PA has been reported to have been BLOWN OFF THE MAP. It all started at an address of a local resident Scott Sizer... LOL.....
> 
> There are news crews headed to the scene of the devistation as it is being reported as catastrophic... First on scene reporter "SmokinJ" reports; "Standing from where I am the floor is 500 Ft. deep. Equivalent to a 60 story building. The top of Washington Monument would be at eye level. it is 4000 Ft. across and 2.4 miles in circumference."


:roflmao:Yeah, I had to be dropped by chopper just to get down there Cliff. Look at me. I look like a friggin ant:lol:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Holly Chit!! that is one, er, eleven serious bomb(s) and there is still more on the way??

Congrats on getting bombed by Texas


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> Holly Chit!! that is one, er, eleven serious bomb(s) and there is still more on the way??
> 
> Congrats on getting bombed by Texas


It's actually an even more precise hit as it was orchestrated solely by Houston members. If it would have been a Texas-wide thing ... well, I shudder to even think of the annihilation! Yikes!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Those Texas people...what a pain...lol...enjoy


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

wow thats awesome!! Congrats Sofaman!!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow...awesome hit...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

It was all about making your day, week, month what ever we could do to put a smile on your face Scott. Looks like it work!!! Enjoy all the smokes and watch out for the ones that haven't hit yet!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> ...Enjoy all the smokes and watch out for the ones that haven't hit yet!


Yeah, ours shows it was processed in Kearny, NJ last night. Go figure that routing!?! Hope you've got room for everything, Scott! he he


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks agian Team Houston!!!I made my Year and I dont think the smile will be comming off my face anytime soon!
No more fall out today I saw my Mailman today and he said no more packages today you got enough yesterday to last you a month.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

sofaman said:


> Thanks agian Team Houston!!!I made my Year and I dont think the smile will be comming off my face anytime soon!
> No more fall out today I saw my Mailman today and he said no more packages today you got enough yesterday to last you a month.


Ha ha. He's just skimming his cut, that's all!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

That is incredible!!!! What did you do to piss that group off???


----------



## Incognito-cl (Feb 13, 2007)

awesome stuff... glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Du Bois,
Pa, Us 02/27/2008 5:48 A.m. Out For Delivery 
02/27/2008 4:26 A.m. Arrival Scan


----------



## 12stones-cl (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks like a great hit.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Well the beating continues today I recived a duel Bomb from Patefengreen and Boomerd35 with 10 top notch sticks including 2 Kinkys I cant wait to try those bad boys. And just when I thaught the cost was clear BOOM UPS show up with 2 mor Bombs!!! 1 from Cypress with 9 Killer smokes and 1 from Htown that included a Zino I just cant beleaive all of this I will never forget this week for the rest of my life! My camera batteries went so my wife is going to bring me some home tonight and I will post the Pictures. I just need to figure out how mutch to shrink them so the picture quality is better than the last ones. I cant thank you all enough you have truly put a smile on this BOTL face.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Holy shi$$ DHL just showed up with another one!!! This one came from Jonjonmacky 6 top notch sticks!!!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

sofaman said:


> ... I cant thank you all enough you have truly put a smile on this BOTL face.


That was the idea. I am ecstatic that you are happy with the bombings.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

17 Bombs in 2 days all from the same city!!!!! Happy smoking!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

I love texas.


----------



## Incognito-cl (Feb 13, 2007)

awesome stuff


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I am not even talking to you guys.:frown::angry:


----------

